# Kicking off spring gobbler season



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I got to head down south to Alabama to hunt turkeys for three days. It's always good to get an early start on the season.

































Alabama
3/23
17 lbs, 1-1/4" & 1-1/8" spurs, 9" beard
Power Crystal
28 ga Franchi 48AL, Trulock .520
TSS 28XL, 1-5/8 oz 9-1/2, 30 yds


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Alabama 
3/21/19
1" & 3/4" spurs, 10-1/2" beard, 20 lbs
Billy White Hustlin Hen
Savage 220A 20 ga, fixed full
TSS 9s, Stubby XLG Load, 42 yds


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Very nice. Congratulations on a nice harvest. My hat's off to you, your more of a Turkey hunter then I'll ever be; because even though I find hunting them addictive - there's no way i'd go out of state to hunt Turkey's. I'm sure the Turkey Hunting in southern states is 50X better then Utah though.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I'm sure the Turkey Hunting in southern states is 50X better then Utah though.


It's funny but my favorite place to hunt turkeys is in Utah. Turkeys have been around much longer in southeastern states like Alabama, and there's more of a turkey hunting tradition. But Utah has some very good turkey hunting in some places. And unmatched beauty...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the success - thanks for sharing!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Great birds. Great pics. I wish we were turkey hunting already here in Utah.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet pics, good looking bird!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

> Alabama
> 3/23
> 17 lbs, 1-1/4" & 1-1/8" spurs, 9" beard
> Power Crystal
> ...


Is that load available commercially or a reload only?????


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice bird


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Gordon said:


> Is that load available commercially or a reload only?????


Reload only. You can get the load data and TSS shot from Hawglips. With roll crimping and if you have a hand drill, you can get setup to reload TSS for under $100.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Gordon said:


> Is that load available commercially or a reload only?????


I looked for loaded shells as well and came across the following. Have not purchased from them prior, so no experience with this group.

https://apex-ammunition.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/pt-28-9-5-28-ga-2-3-4inch-1-3-8-oz-9-5?variant=8199731052642


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah they have been sold out there for quite a while.......


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic came to NC to hunt for a few days... and started it off with a very nice bird this morning.


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

Amazing hooks and beard on that gobbler! Nice Job!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

He filled his remaining NC tag yesterday...


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic got back to Utah in time for the youth hunt.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Had a nice time going after a VA bird this morning


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic got on one this morning.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Turkey season ended for me this week in UT.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

All the snow was an impediment this year....


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Glad you found a little break in the weather to get out there and get a turkey. It was a cold, wet spring for sure.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice job! Some sweet looking birds there. Almost makes me believe we will have spring at some point.


----------

